# Duke



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I live in Texas, but have doanting to the GRRMF (florida) rescue for a couple of years. The nearest resc ue to us is 200 miles away, and i donate to them also.
Anway, I am hng to copy and post a story about Duke and what that dog has been thru. But things are looking up for him. Reading about dogs in this condition when brought in--well, it makes me just want to shake the daylights out some person for having let their dog get into this condition. He is such a beautfiul dog.

GRRMF - Dogs for Adoption - Duke


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow what a story.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

And here is one on Ginny, the 9 year old with the melon size tumor that was removed. and she is doing so well. I could not imagine a dog having a tumor this size. Isn't she beautiful

GRRMF - Dog for Adoption - Ginny


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is a looker I can't imagine how someone could let something like that go on so long.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great that he is doing so well now. What a handsome boy. I can't believe that people allow their dogs to go through this torment. It is awful.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Makes me cry. They deserve better from humans. I'm glad the rescue has them both now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Duke is getting the love and care he needs now to be healthy again. sometimes I just dont like humans to inflict so much to these sweet dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Duke is just a beautiful boy!

Whoever gives him a loving home will be very lucky indeed!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, humans are sometimes the lowest of low. Those poor dear sweet goldens. Glad they're both in a rescue, and on their way to better lives, the ones they so richly deserve and should have had!


----------

